# Stock AMP wires...



## RedBullit (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm sorry if this was already answered on any of the posts but I'm trying to find out if the red wires on the Stock AMP is direct current or does it cut out power when the engine is shut off I've tried splicing the wires and hooked it up to the amp but it doesn't shut off when the engine is of.

2nd.. does anyone know which wires on the stock amp is is the left & right inputs so I could splice them and put a RCA converter on it and hook up the amp... this minimizes the running of multiple wires through the interior of the car..... except the big power wire of the amp.

If anyone could help me out your more than welcome and could help others also.. :cheers


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

This may help.
It's for an 04, but should be the same as 05-06.

Larry


----------



## RedBullit (Apr 17, 2008)

*Stock AMP*



AlaGreyGoat said:


> This may help.
> It's for an 04, but should be the same as 05-06.
> 
> Larry


thnx dude! I'm going to work on it see if I could get this fixed.


----------

